# Anyone else forego colonoscopies for a ColoGuard test?



## MarathonMike (Mar 26, 2019)

Everything I read is they are just as effective as a colonoscopy, possibly more so since the upper intestinal tract is not reached with a colonoscopy tube. And my number one fear is that some fumble fingered doctor is going to nick my colon and mess me up. It looks like Canadian doctors are opting for FIT/Cologuard type tests in lieu of colonoscopies. I'd be interested in what you all think. And for any of my Liberal fans who encourage me to skip all colon testing, thanks in advance.


----------



## Likkmee (Mar 26, 2019)

I'm 66. Only ever been ultrasounded/MRI. Colonoscopy is another Jew scam


----------



## beautress (Mar 26, 2019)

Likkmee said:


> I'm 66. Only ever been ultrasounded/MRI. Colonoscopy is another Jew scam


I hate to tell ya, Likkmee, butt you're wrong. 

In the 1960s, Dr. Niwa and Dr. Yamagata at Tokyo University developed the device. After 1968, Dr. William Wolff and Dr. Hiromi Shinya pioneered the development of the colonoscope.[49] Their invention, in 1969 in Japan, was an advance over the barium enema and the flexible sigmoidoscope because it allowed for the visualization and removal of polyps from the entire large intestine. Wolff and Shinya advocated for their invention and published much of the early evidence needed to overcome skepticism about the device’s safety and efficacy. Colonoscopy with CCD invention and market is led by Fuji film, Olympus and Hoya in Japan. Colonoscopy - Wikipedia​


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 26, 2019)

beautress said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 66. Only ever been ultrasounded/MRI. Colonoscopy is another Jew scam
> ...


You're watching Darwinism in action.


----------



## beautress (Mar 26, 2019)

One other happy note that last year (2018) a Houston, Texas physician and researcher won a Nobel Prize shared with a Japanese Doctor:

The Nobel Prize in medicine was awarded Monday to two researchers from the United States and Japan for advances in discovering how the body’s immune system can fight off the scourge of cancer.

The $1 million prize will be shared by James Allison, Ph.D., chair of Immunology at The University of Texas MD Anderson Cancer Center, and Tasuku Honjo, M.D., Ph.D., a professor at Kyoto University.

Allison is the first MD Anderson scientist to receive the Nobel Prize in Physiology or Medicine, according to MD Anderson. 

Allison and Honjo’s parallel work concerned proteins that act as brakes on the body’s immune system and it constitutes “a landmark in our fight against cancer,” said a statement from the Nobel Assembly of Sweden’s Karolinska Institute, which selects winners of the annual prestigious award.

Allison studied a known protein and developed the concept into a new treatment approach, whereas Honjo discovered a new protein that also operated as a brake on immune cells.​Pretty soon, cancer will be no worse than the common cold. Thanks be to God and people who do their homework like Dr.s Allison and Honjo.


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 26, 2019)

beautress said:


> One other happy note that last year (2018) a Houston, Texas physician and researcher won a Nobel Prize shared with a Japanese Doctor:
> 
> The Nobel Prize in medicine was awarded Monday to two researchers from the United States and Japan for advances in discovering how the body’s immune system can fight off the scourge of cancer.
> 
> ...


When people realize sugar (including processed white carbs) cause it to grow and spread, cancer can become a thing of the past.


----------



## beautress (Mar 26, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Likkmee said:
> ...


No, I'm celebrating the encouragement of Jesus Christ, who said "Knock and it shall be opened to you. Ask, and you shall receive." My father, a Science teacher, gifted mathematician, and Christian, opened his first lectures of each class he taught, "Science is the exploration of God's wonderful universe." I attended one such class as  a pupil in a school he was Superintendent of 58 years ago. He was filling in for a science teacher who couldn't be there for the first week of classes. Lucky me.


----------



## beautress (Mar 26, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > One other happy note that last year (2018) a Houston, Texas physician and researcher won a Nobel Prize shared with a Japanese Doctor:
> ...


Sugar, wheat breads/rolls, fruit, and some dry vegetables also turn into glucose between digestion and release into the bloodstream, sweetie. Pun not intended.


----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 26, 2019)

That's all well and good, but I still have not seen nor heard a compelling argument that a colonoscopy is any better than Cologuard for detecting cancer or pre-cancer. Add to that the inherent risk, albeit small, that physical damage can occur from a colonoscopy and I think my choice is clear.


----------



## initforme (Mar 27, 2019)

There is no replacement for s colonoscopy.  I suggest a colonoscopy.  All my kids, even though they were healthy, had them at age 40.  Then every 5 years.  And there isn't really colon cancer on either side.  Yes, the American diet, us the culprit.  Avoid fast foods even once a month.


----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 27, 2019)

initforme said:


> There is no replacement for s colonoscopy.  I suggest a colonoscopy.  All my kids, even though they were healthy, had them at age 40.  Then every 5 years.  And there isn't really colon cancer on either side.  Yes, the American diet, us the culprit.  Avoid fast foods even once a month.


I agree that the American diet contributes to a higher incidence of colon cancer. I would like to know why you believe that a colonoscopy is a superior test for colon cancer than Cologuard.


----------



## depotoo (Mar 27, 2019)

From a doctor-
*WHAT IS COLOGUARD?*
COMBINES:


DNA testing for mutations (KRAS, NDRG4, BMP3, B-Actin)
Fecal Immunoglobulin Test (FIT) for globulin
Not indicated for high risk (family history of colon cancer, personal history of colon polyps, IBD) or symptomatic patients
*COLOGUARD PROS*


Non-invasive
No bowel prep


Covered by Medicare
Convenient

*COLOGUARD CONS*

Misses 8% of colorectal cancer
Misses 60% of advanced polyps
Cost: $500 vs FIT $22 (Medicare)
13% false positive rate, increases with age
Required every 3 years, may result in patient non-compliance
Considered a 2nd Tier test, offer only if Colonoscopy or annual FIT is refused*



*COLONOSCOPY PROS*

Gold standard for detection of all cancerous and precancerous lesions
Best test for prevention of colorectal cancer and related deaths
Covered by Medicare and less expensive than Cologuard every 3 years
Every 10 years in average risk patients
Only acceptable test in symptomatic patients (e.g. Iron deficiency anemia, bleeding, change in bowel habits)
Preferred first tier according to multi-society task force on colon cancer**

*COLONOSCOPY CONS*


Invasive
Requires bowel prep
Operator dependent


Sedated procedure
Very small risk of complication
Cologuard vs Colonoscopy - Pros and Cons | Brian Cooley, MD


----------



## debbiedowner (Mar 27, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > There is no replacement for s colonoscopy.  I suggest a colonoscopy.  All my kids, even though they were healthy, had them at age 40.  Then every 5 years.  And there isn't really colon cancer on either side.  Yes, the American diet, us the culprit.  Avoid fast foods even once a month.
> ...



Cologuard cannot see the inside of your colon as a colonoscopy can. 

Wife had cologuard came back as inconclusive had to have a colonoscopy after that found one polyp benign of course.


----------



## initforme (Mar 27, 2019)

Refer to the two previous posts


----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 27, 2019)

debbiedowner said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > initforme said:
> ...


That's fair, a cologuard test will not detect non-bleeding polyps. So there is that.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Mar 27, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Everything I read is they are just as effective as a colonoscopy, possibly more so since the upper intestinal tract is not reached with a colonoscopy tube. And my number one fear is that some fumble fingered doctor is going to nick my colon and mess me up. It looks like Canadian doctors are opting for FIT/Cologuard type tests in lieu of colonoscopies. I'd be interested in what you all think. And for any of my Liberal fans who encourage me to skip all colon testing, thanks in advance.


*An MD Is a Mama's Boy Who Doesn't Earn a Living Until He's 26.  Sacrifice Destroys Ability.*

The industrial-strength laxative they gave me in pre-op didn't work the way it was supposed to. In its first phase, which was supposed to clean me out, it was very weak.  Then, 8 hours later, diarrhea hit.  So the same obstruction (polyp) that prevents me from having a full bowel movement did the same to a laxative movement.  Why should I trust them after that?  I'm sick of America's insulting work-without-pay education putting inferior people in superior positions. 
Anyone who believes in it is the most inferior of all.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Mar 27, 2019)

Likkmee said:


> I'm 66. Only ever been ultrasounded/MRI. Colonoscopy is another Jew scam


*Anti-Semitism Always Leave a Yellow Stain*

Sissyboy bootlickers blame the Jews for everything their own plutocratic idols do to us. Get out of my country, you gutless goosestepping retard!


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 27, 2019)

If there is no penetration, im game.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Mar 27, 2019)

beautress said:


> One other happy note that last year (2018) a Houston, Texas physician and researcher won a Nobel Prize shared with a Japanese Doctor:
> 
> The Nobel Prize in medicine was awarded Monday to two researchers from the United States and Japan for advances in discovering how the body’s immune system can fight off the scourge of cancer.
> 
> ...


*Nerds Are Made, Not Born*

Oncologists don't earn a living until they are 30 years old.  You must believe a submissive and inhibited personality like that doesn't affect creative abilities.


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 28, 2019)

I colonoscopy when I turned 50,  I thought it was worthwhile.

I had it done at the Cleveland Clinic.  They wheeled me on into the suite, got me loaded on some benzie, and then asked me if I minded if some students came in to watch.   I said, "Sure, join the party".  

Before I had it done, a homosexual colleague told me they wish it was him.   I bet he did, having a large instrument shoved up your butt.

To me, it wasn't a turn on.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Mar 28, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> I colonoscopy when I turned 50,  I thought it was worthwhile.
> 
> I had it done at the Cleveland Clinic.  They wheeled me on into the suite, got me loaded on some benzie, and then asked me if I minded if some students came in to watch.   I said, "Sure, join the party".
> 
> ...


*Despite Its Name, This Is a Sick Vicious Fetish, Not a Sexuality at All*

Gayists are not only masochists for liking that traumatic invasion of their insides, they are also sadists who enjoy dominating children that way.


----------



## dblack (Mar 28, 2019)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > I colonoscopy when I turned 50,  I thought it was worthwhile.
> ...


You forgot the well-known connection between homosexuality and Satanism.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 29, 2019)

I woke up during one of mine and saw the t.v. monitor displaying the procedure.

I've seen myself from both siders now.


----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 29, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> I woke up during one of mine and saw the t.v. monitor displaying the procedure.
> 
> I've seen myself from both siders now.


I actually did have a colonoscopy when I was 45. My brother who was younger than me had one and had pre-cancerous polyps. So my doctor said "This is not a choice, you're getting one now". Mine was clear and I did actually see the beginning of it on the monitor. But the doctor said I seemed uncomfortable, so they dialed up the knock out juice drip in my arm and out I went! All in all it wasn't horrible but I have no desire to have another one.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 29, 2019)

A colonoscopy isnt a big deal.
You can choose to be doped up,who wouldn't,and ya wake up with a slightly greasy asshole.
    Kinda like meeting IM2 at bar and waking up with a greasy butt ala Bill Cosby but with a far less chance of catching an STD.


----------



## hjmick (Mar 29, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Everything I read is they are just as effective as a colonoscopy, possibly more so since the upper intestinal tract is not reached with a colonoscopy tube. And my number one fear is that some fumble fingered doctor is going to nick my colon and mess me up. It looks like Canadian doctors are opting for FIT/Cologuard type tests in lieu of colonoscopies. I'd be interested in what you all think. And for any of my Liberal fans who encourage me to skip all colon testing, thanks in advance.




Yeah, but the Cologuard can't remove any polyps...


----------



## hjmick (Mar 29, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > I woke up during one of mine and saw the t.v. monitor displaying the procedure.
> ...




The prep the day before is the worst part...


----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 30, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> A colonoscopy isnt a big deal.
> You can choose to be doped up,who wouldn't,and ya wake up with a slightly greasy asshole.
> Kinda like meeting IM2 at bar and waking up with a greasy butt ala Bill Cosby but with a far less chance of catching an STD.


So you're saying if the Doc puts on Barry White music before the procedure, it's not a good sign?


----------



## MarathonMike (Apr 6, 2019)

I used Ez Detect. Totally negative, did it twice. I think I'm good til next year.


----------



## petro (Apr 6, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Everything I read is they are just as effective as a colonoscopy, possibly more so since the upper intestinal tract is not reached with a colonoscopy tube. And my number one fear is that some fumble fingered doctor is going to nick my colon and mess me up. It looks like Canadian doctors are opting for FIT/Cologuard type tests in lieu of colonoscopies. I'd be interested in what you all think. And for any of my Liberal fans who encourage me to skip all colon testing, thanks in advance.


I had the full roto rooter done last year. It really wasn't anything. The clinic I used put me out. Woke up with clean bill of health and a see you in 10 years.
Now the prep on the other hand. Consuming about 2 gal of Gatorade with laxatives and crapping water I could live without. I will never drink the Frost flavor ever again.


----------



## badger2 (Apr 13, 2019)

The culprit can also be the familial genome. As an atheist, badger2 had a colonoscopy (with fentanyl) a few months ago. One polyp was found and promptly removed, which also removed the risk of cancer. Badger2 highly recommends this potentially life-saving procedure for the religious, non-religious and xians alike.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 13, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Everything I read is they are just as effective as a colonoscopy, possibly more so since the upper intestinal tract is not reached with a colonoscopy tube. And my number one fear is that some fumble fingered doctor is going to nick my colon and mess me up. It looks like Canadian doctors are opting for FIT/Cologuard type tests in lieu of colonoscopies. I'd be interested in what you all think. And for any of my Liberal fans who encourage me to skip all colon testing, thanks in advance.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 13, 2019)

petro said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Everything I read is they are just as effective as a colonoscopy, possibly more so since the upper intestinal tract is not reached with a colonoscopy tube. And my number one fear is that some fumble fingered doctor is going to nick my colon and mess me up. It looks like Canadian doctors are opting for FIT/Cologuard type tests in lieu of colonoscopies. I'd be interested in what you all think. And for any of my Liberal fans who encourage me to skip all colon testing, thanks in advance.
> ...


Like hell, the best part is the bloating until that fresh spring fed stream shoots out yer ass


----------



## MarathonMike (Apr 13, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


Golly that does sound fun, but I think I'll pass.


----------



## badger2 (Apr 14, 2019)

Colonoscopy prep is well worth the diarrhea. Because polyps are connected to the epithelial cells of the colon, badger2's facial basal cell carcinoma (BCC) implicated cancers that might occur anywhere else including the colon. Under these circumstances a colonoscopy is the intelligent thing to do.

Briefly for anyone who is linked to skin cancer, badger2's facial lesion extends to just below the eye to the pinna of the ear. A custom mask is fitted to the patient and the patient is locked down to the treatment table via this mask for immobilization during radiotherapy (23 sessions). A lead shield is placed over the eye and only the lesion itself is exposed to the beam which is trained on the cut-out part of the mask. The beauty of  radiotherapy is that basal cell carcinoma (and other cancers) do not recognize the DNA damage that the beam produces, while the healthy cells do and repair the damage, eventually winning the race. (DDR, or DNA damage response).


----------



## petro (Apr 14, 2019)

badger2 said:


> Colonoscopy prep is well worth the diarrhea


One day of misery for peace of mind. Well worth it in my view.

Actually, I suffered worse days by my own hands with a hangover.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 14, 2019)

From what my buddy told me, fuck that shit!

He thought he was gonna get some little Asian woman doctor.

Surprise! He got some 6'5" Polish man with sausage fingers.

I don't need none of it!


----------



## badger2 (Apr 15, 2019)

Colorectal Screening / Blacks, Latinos, Whites
Colorectal Cancer Screening Preferences among Black and Latino Primary Care Patients.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (May 5, 2019)

4 May 2019 Wisconsin State Journal, 'Third Lab May Be Added'
'Exact Sciences Corp. hasn't finished building its second big laboratory building to process Cologuard tests for colorectal cancer but the Madison cancer diagnostics company already is planning for lab No. 3. And, in an unrelated move, Exact's stock price topped $100 per share this week for the first time.
....
Partners with Mayo
Meanwhile, research with the Mayo Clinic -- Exact's partner on Cologuard -- continues to move forward. The collaborators have identified biomarkers for 15 of the deadliest cancers, Conroy said, and some of the earliest results will be disclosed at an upcoming conference, including data on 'a sizable study with the Mayo Clinic' on pancreatic cancer signals in blood.....A blood test for liver cancer is expected to be the next product for Exact Sciences and Mayo.
....
Stock has Soared
Exact Sciences now has 2,300 employees, including 1,800 in the Madison area. At this time three years ago, in May 2016, Exact had a total of 750 employees....Last August, Exact Sciences stock hit a 12-month low point, at $47.76 a share.'


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 22, 2019)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> .... the same obstruction (polyp) that prevents me from having a full bowel movement did the same to a laxative movement.......




That makes no sense. Your lack of education is evident yet again.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 22, 2019)

Yeah, fuck all that.


----------



## Polishprince (Jul 12, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Everything I read is they are just as effective as a colonoscopy, possibly more so since the upper intestinal tract is not reached with a colonoscopy tube. And my number one fear is that some fumble fingered doctor is going to nick my colon and mess me up. It looks like Canadian doctors are opting for FIT/Cologuard type tests in lieu of colonoscopies. I'd be interested in what you all think. And for any of my Liberal fans who encourage me to skip all colon testing, thanks in advance.




I had a colonoscopy a dozen years ago when I turned 50.    I was not turned on at all.

A homosexual I knew at work told me he loved getting colonoscopy and some guy shoving a long instrument up his caboose.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 12, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Everything I read is they are just as effective as a colonoscopy, possibly more so since the upper intestinal tract is not reached with a colonoscopy tube. And my number one fear is that some fumble fingered doctor is going to nick my colon and mess me up. It looks like Canadian doctors are opting for FIT/Cologuard type tests in lieu of colonoscopies. I'd be interested in what you all think. And for any of my Liberal fans who encourage me to skip all colon testing, thanks in advance.
> ...


I hear you, and there is also the risk of them doing damage. The whole procedure seems bizarre and unnecessary when you have non invasive alternatives.


----------



## Polishprince (Jul 12, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...




The advantage to the colonoscopy is that if they see something suspicious, they can take a sample for a biopsy right there.   In a non-invasive procedure, if they see something suspicious, they still have to shove the scope afterwards.  The biopsy is a necessary kind of thing for a cancer diagnosis.

Going straight to a colonoscopy cuts out a step.


----------



## initforme (Jul 13, 2019)

Colonoscopy is the way to go.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 13, 2019)

initforme said:


> Colonoscopy is the way to go.




Yeah, assk anyone.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 20, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Everything I read is they are just as effective as a colonoscopy, possibly more so since the upper intestinal tract is not reached with a colonoscopy tube. And my number one fear is that some fumble fingered doctor is going to nick my colon and mess me up. It looks like Canadian doctors are opting for FIT/Cologuard type tests in lieu of colonoscopies. I'd be interested in what you all think. And for any of my Liberal fans who encourage me to skip all colon testing, thanks in advance.


I was considering Cologuard since there is no prep and it does a good job of detecting colon cancer. 

For me, it was an easy decision. Since I had a family history of colon cancer it was not recommend.  However, even if that was not the case, I don't think I would use cologuard and here's why.

A colonoscopy does not just detect colon cancer but it prevents it.  Polyps are rather slow growing and pre-cancerous polyps are easy to spot and remove.  So if the gastroenterologyist does not remove any polyps, you  most probably will not need to repeat the procedure for 10 years.  It's recommended that you repeat cologuard every 3 years. If you get a positive result for a cologuard, then you have to have a colonoscopy.

One of the first questions patients ask regarding Cologuard is if it is as effective as a colonoscopy. Unfortunately, the answer no. Colonoscopies are the gold standard in detecting colorectal cancer as well as precancerous lesions through the use of a camera-enabled scope; this has been proven over decades of studies of experienced Gastroenterologists’ cases. This allows a gastroenterologist to clearly view the large bowel and distal part of the small bowel for signs of polyps or cancerous lesions. If any are seen, biopsies for further examination can be taken at the same time. In all, colonoscopies can detect about 95 percent of all colorectal cancers and advanced precancerous polyps.

Cologuard, on the other hand, has no visual component and instead tests DNA from stool samples for the presence of abnormal cancerous or precancerous cells. To date, studies have shown that Cologuard detects 92 percent of colorectal cancers and only 42 percent of precancerous polyps, making it a far less effective preventative tool.
*Cologuard and False Positives*

Cologuard is very effective at detecting cancers, 92% but it is only 
42% effective at spotting precancerous polyps.

The cost of cologuard is about $700 and if you do as recommend, repeat the test every 3 years, then the cost comes out pretty close to the cost of a colonoscopy.


MarathonMike said:


> That's all well and good, but I still have not seen nor heard a compelling argument that a colonoscopy is any better than Cologuard for detecting cancer or pre-cancer. Add to that the inherent risk, albeit small, that physical damage can occur from a colonoscopy and I think my choice is clear.


For starters, cologuard detects only about 42% of precancerous polys and it does nothing to prevent them from becoming cancerous. In a colonoscopy, polyps are removed thus preventing cancer.  If no polups are found and you are not considered high risk of colon cancer, you will not need to repeat the procedure for 10 years plus you can be pretty confident that you will not develop colon cancer before your next colonoscopy.

I think cologuard is great product because many people will not go through a colonoscopy.  I certainly don't consider it as good as a colonoscopy but a lot better than nothing.


----------



## anotherlife (Jul 20, 2019)

Why are Americans so preoccupied with their asses?  Is that out of frustration that they can't grow it bigger than their 300 pound soda bellies?  Or because it is so big that they can't put each others' dicks into it?


----------



## Flopper (Jul 20, 2019)

debbiedowner said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > initforme said:
> ...


Anytime a cologuard which should be repeated every 3 years is inconclusive or it indicates a pre-cancerous polyp, or cancerous polyp then you need a colonoscopy.  In my book, it's better have colonoscopy and you can be done with it for 10 years.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 20, 2019)

anotherlife said:


> Why are Americans so preoccupied with their asses?  Is that out of frustration that they can't grow it bigger than their 300 pound soda bellies?  Or because it is so big that they can't put each others' dicks into it?




????????????????

You're trying to make colon cancer into some kind of America-bashing? WTF is wrong with you?


----------



## Flopper (Jul 20, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> From what my buddy told me, fuck that shit!
> 
> He thought he was gonna get some little Asian woman doctor.
> 
> ...


I watched my mom die with colorectal cancer.  It took months and there was nothing funny about.  When the doc says it's time for a colonoscopy, I say when can I get an appointment.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 20, 2019)

Flopper said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


Thanks for the thorough response. I had a colonoscopy over 10 years ago and am 'overdue' for the follow up. I have read that there are possibilities of problems with the procedure itself, nicking the colon causing infections etc. They also don't examine the entire colon whereas the occult blood tests essentially do.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 22, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > debbiedowner said:
> ...


During a *colonoscopy*, the doctor inserts a colonoscope into your rectum to *check* for abnormalities in your *entire colon*.
Colonoscopy - Mayo Clinic

As the saying goes, there are possible complications that can occur with any procedure. With a colonoscopy there's a chance of a complication in 1 in every 500 procedures.  A tear in the rectum wall is one of them and probably the most serious but it's extremely rare.
https://www.webmd.com/colorectal-cancer/colonoscopy-risks#2

My main concern with colorguard is it's inability to detect pre-cancerous polyps (only 42%).  However, if you repeat it every 3 years and it detects a cancer, it will be in an early stage which is usually easy to treat.

One other consideration is that you are likely to get a false positives over a period of years usage.  Then you will need a colonoscopy.


----------



## Mr Natural (Jul 22, 2019)

Colonoscopies aren’t so bad.  They knock you out,  stick a camera up your ass, and then you wake up.  You don’t even know they were in there or what they were doing.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 22, 2019)

Mr Clean said:


> Colonoscopies aren’t so bad.  They knock you out,  stick a camera up your ass, and then you wake up.  You don’t even know they were in there or what they were doing.




It’s horrible, but less horrible than dying.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 22, 2019)

Mr Clean said:


> Colonoscopies aren’t so bad.  They knock you out,  stick a camera up your ass, and then you wake up.  You don’t even know they were in there or what they were doing.


Sounds like alien abduction. Super.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 22, 2019)

Flopper said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


That's good info, I had heard colon wall tears were much more frequent than 1 in 500. I do cologuard or equivalent kits every two years. I'm sure my PCP will give me an earful when I see him for being so late for colonscopy.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 22, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


Good.  Cologuard is great for people who will not  undergo colonoscopies.  It may not be the very best but it's a lot better than nothing and the preps for a colonoscopy are really miserable.
BTW, colon tears are a lot less than 1 in 500.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 22, 2019)

Flopper said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...




The prep for a colonoscopy is much less horrible now than a decade ago.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 22, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


If you don't mind sitting on the pot most of the night and shitting your brains out, it's not bad at all.  After my last colonoscopy, I ate a big lunch and went back to work.  It's not a big deal.  If you have them done as recommended and they find a cancerous polyp, they will most likely remove it and ask you to repeat the procedure so they can monitor the area.  However, if you wait for symptoms to occur, that's a whole different ballgame.


----------



## Polishprince (Jul 25, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...




Maybe I'll go for another.   I had one 12 or 13 years ago.   It was really annoying to prep for.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 25, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


There two kinds of prep, 1 gallon, and 2 gallon.  IMHO, drinking one of that stuff is far better than drinking 2 gallons.  Also get a morning appointment rather than an afternoon because when get up that morning you're going want to eat and you can't until after the procedure.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 25, 2019)

Flopper said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




You can survive a day without eating.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 25, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


You can survive a lot longer than that but who wants to


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 25, 2019)

Flopper said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...




Nothing to whine about.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 26, 2019)

anotherlife said:


> Why are Americans so preoccupied with their asses?  Is that out of frustration that they can't grow it bigger than their 300 pound soda bellies?  Or because it is so big that they can't put each others' dicks into it?



Confirmed: you are a foreigner just like I said. So where are you from, actually?


----------



## anotherlife (Jul 26, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Why are Americans so preoccupied with their asses?  Is that out of frustration that they can't grow it bigger than their 300 pound soda bellies?  Or because it is so big that they can't put each others' dicks into it?
> ...



I am an American.  I am not telling from what country, because you have used this to not answer my questions, hehehe.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 26, 2019)

anotherlife said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...




That confirms it. You're Canadian. No other country is so insecure that they can't accept that "America" refers to The United States of America. Half the time Canadians can't bring themselves to say the name of their own country. They say "North America" all the time. It's terribly sad. They also try to convince themselves that the War of 1812 was some glorious victory for Canada. That part is funny.


----------

